

NGINX passive cache invalidation - cassianoaquino
http://syshero.org/post/68479556365/nginx-passive-cache-invalidation

======
mclarke
Love seeing creative web architectures with nginx + lua like this, nicely
done.

~~~
cassianoaquino
Thanks!

